# Sweet spot for 13' casting 6-10oz?



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Tommy what do you think is the "sweet spot" for this rod? I'm looking for a good Hateras caster for weight. I really like this one and need to start my fund drive.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would say 8n bait is optimal, but it handles 10 just fine. I have a few that you can try out if you ever get down this way.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

GF,

The 6-10 is properly rated for a fisherman that hits a strong Hatteras cast.

Properly loaded it will throw 6 and bait a looong way. 8nbait is where this rod excels and it will handle 10 and a head without trouble.

I was fishing it yesterday for hours and could not be happier with the performance... 

Tommy


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Perfect! That's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tommy did you do anything down there?...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rockfish1 said:


> Tommy did you do anything down there?...


Kim got 2 blues and a short flounder. I was fishing heads at long range hoping for a nice drum.... didn't happen.

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I can vouch for the rod, had a cast with one at Jersey and it handled the hit very well. 
I am sure that you would be quite happy with one


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

the sweet spot on my rainshadow 1569 was 6oz


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

cobia_slaya said:


> the sweet spot on my rainshadow 1569 was 6oz


Which isnt the rod he is asking about.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i slung the cps 6 2 10 heaver for long windy hours this past week......12 hours into the day it was still a pleasure to throw 10 oz.......cant say the same for some of my other rods......
now if it just came with a built in fish finder...... i will be adding a second one to my small collection


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*1569*

I have seen some guys bomb 8 and bait on a 1569. 6 oz might be your sweet spot not the rods.


----------

